# Panfish Tournament.



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Who's up for a panfish tournament. A few of us OGF guys would like to put together a Panfish Tournament in the coming weeks before we lose what ice we do have. Only gills, crappie and perch will count. $5 dollars per head and winner take all. It will consist of Rex Lake, and Turkeyfoot. Tourney date is saturday February 20th. Signup is 7:30am and fishing will start at 8:30. Let me know if this sounds good to everyone.


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Where are theses lakes located? I would be interested.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'd be interested and maybe one other with me.. but not in september  and not a friday morning either sorry gotta work (if your talkin feb 19... Evin


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I might be interested but what is the correct date? 

Thank You


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd be in, but if you're picking Feb 20-21(this weekend), I can't make it. Heading to Presque Isle Bay.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

February 20 which is this saturday. Both lakes are part of Portage Lakes. I think we will meet at the Fishermans Shack on Main St. Signup Starts at 7:30 am. Tell all you know. I'd like to see a big turnout


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like it'll be a fun time.


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

sounds like fun count me in and maybe a couple others with me. how is the ice there?


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Ice is 6 inches in some spots with slush on top. some areas are 9 or ten inches of solid ice. see everyone there.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

i'm in see you at the fishermans shack at 7:30 am


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks walleyefreak are the snowmobiles and fourwheelers on the ice yet? just want to know if I need to bring my paintball gun or not lol.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Where we going to find good ice in SEPT? Im interested not sure about work schedule yet......


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

can we get directions to this lake?? thanks and any more info.....limit....all that thanks


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

The snowmobiles are out now. Had a few words with a guy on one the other day. He came within 15 feet on me in my shanty. I hit his snowmobile with half full water bottle. He didnt like that too much. Im glad everyone is down for this tourney. The more people the bigger the prize money.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

WalleyeFreak- do you have rules/guidelines set for the tournament? I'm interested and am curious if we are going by total wight of the fish? Are we fishing to catch all three species (bluegill, crappie, perch) with a certain number of each we need to get? or wasnt sure if we were doing, for example, best 10 by weight or 16 by weight, etc. I'm not trying to get technical, but want to be prepared. If you dont specify how many of each species to catch, everyone will fish crappie only because they are the heaviest by weight. So- by setting a fish limit per species, we all need to catch the same amount of fish, thus allowing us to fish more fairly and winner take all with the total weight. Also- last questions- does someone have a scale for the weigh-ins? And finally, it starts at 8:30 and goes until what time? Thanks so much- sorry for all the questions.
Sean


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I was thinking total weight of 20 fish. Gills need to be at least 7 inches, crappie at least 9 inches and perch 7 inches. I just had one guy drop out on me. He was helping me set this up. If anyone else has any suggestions for rules or anything feel free to bring them up.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

WalleyeFreak said:


> It will consist of Rex Lake, and Turkeyfoot. Tourney date is saturday February 20th.
> which lake is it?????


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Its both lakes. both lakes are connected by a channel. you can walk from the end of one lake to the other.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

you know im in


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

what time are fishing till ?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

here is the north american ice fishing circuits rules, maybe this helps out.
Official 2009 NAIFC Tournament Rules

1.Participants may fish with or without a portable fish house. No hard side/wheeled houses. All portable fish houses set up must be kept open, with participants plainly visible until the 8:00 am start time.
2.Team partners must stay within 30 steps from one another from the time their team has passed inspection until their team's fish have been weighed.
3.Fish must be kept alive in a five gallon bucket or similar container with water and without ice. No frozen fish.
4.Teams may not fish closer than 10 feet from another team, spectators included. Tounament Director and Adventure media camera crew is excluded from the 10ft rule.
5.Auger covers on blades are required while augers are mounted to machines or during travel.
6.Participants may drill as many holes as they wish. However, any open hole may be fished by any competitor as long as they maintain the 10ft rule. Hole Blocking is not allowed: Leaving a portable or other equipment next to a hole does not stop another fisherman from using that hole if you are over ten feet away.
7.All laws for Snowmobile/ATVs (registration, licensing, insurance, and helmet laws) must be observed at all times.
8.State fishing laws must be observed at all times . NO CULLING ALLOWED! NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED!
9.All fish brought to the weigh-in must be caught on the day of the tournament, during tournament hours.
10.Participants can fish with only one line at a time. A tip-up would count as a line.
11.No third-party fishing during the event. Each team must fish on their own without assistance except medical. Family members or friends who are not in the competition may not fish within established tournament boundaries. No communication/sharing of information between teams that may give another team a fishing advantage.
12.All teams must travel and fish within the designated tournament boundary area.
13.All pre-fishing must be complete by the start of the 7:00pm rules meeting the night before the tournament.
14.At least (1) one team member must attend rules meeting/registration.
15.There will be mandatory fish house and equipment inspections before teams are allowed to proceed onto the ice.
16.Cars and trucks will not be permitted for team use in the tournament area during the event. Snowmobiles and ATVs can be used when ice conditions are satisfactory for snowmobile and ATV use.
17.Teams must return to the official tournament weigh line by 1:00 pm with all fish sorted and ready to be weighed. Your BIG FISH must be marked and ready to weigh. A penalty of .5 (½) pound per minute, with a 5 minute maximum will be charged for being late across the time line. After 5 minutes the team is disqualified.
18.This is a one-day, total weight tournament. Designated species and total number of fish will be announced for each individual tournament. If a team is over their total number of fish, they will be penalized in the following manner: The big fish they register at weigh-ins will be the fish that is culled from their total bag number. Example: A team comes to scale with 17 fish, when the total bag limit is only 16 fish. Their big fish will be removed to bring their count to the designated limit of 16 fish. That team will also be deducted the weight of their big fish from total weight. Example: The big fish weighed .75lbs. The bag limit weight after the corrected number of fish was 5.75lbs. Official weight is 5.00lbs.

If a team witnesses a violation of these rules, it is the obligation of that team to notify an official immediately. If a violation is reported after the fact (up to one hour after the 1:00 pm stop fishing time), the team filing the grievance must do so in writing, with a form provided and a processing fee. If grievance is valid processing fee will be refunded. 

To preserve the integrity of the field the Tournament Director reserves the right to disqualify a team from the NAIFC Tournament Series and Championship for any rules infraction.

Rules 1-7 allow one warning before DQ. Rules infraction for 8-16 is an automatic DQ.

The NAIFC Tournament


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you have a tourney? What were the results? Any Pictures?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I think if you put a little more thought into this and gave a little more notice you'd have alot better turnout. You say you'd like to have a tournament "In the coming weeks" and then schedule it 3 days later?? The ice will be here for at least a few more weeks. I'd definately be interested, but can do it this weekend. Good Luck! Look forward to seeing the results...


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll see everyone at the Fishermans shack at 7:30. All fishermen must be off the ice by 5:30. Meet at Fishermans Shack by 6 Pm.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Im looking into some of the rules you sent me Fish2Win. Thanks alot for that. Ill have the rules for everyone at signup


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

WalleyeFreak said:


> Its both lakes. both lakes are connected by a channel. you can walk from the end of one lake to the other.


With the deep snow on the ice, walking from the end of one lake to the other or even part way will be difficult. Competitors with nearby private access locations available to them will have an advantage. Will everyone be required to use the same public access point to the ice for the tournament?


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

nixmkt thats the best question yet.Great point,especially at portage lakes.I know I have a few spots to choose from and that doesnt quite seem fair. that one definately needs addressed.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont see it necessary for everyone to use the same access point. There is multiple access points for rex and turkeyfoot. I figure most of the guys will fish rex anyways since there are more points of access.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

After talking with a few members on here and they have convinced me to open up North Resevoir as well for the tourney saturday. There are plenty of access points on that lake as well as plenty of structure to fish. Ok so its set now. I have everything we need to have a great time on saturday.


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

can someone tell me where the fishermans shack is please


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fishermans Shack is on South Main St where Killian Rd ends.. about a mile from St Rt 619


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

north or south of 619


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

its north of 619 just past the Brotherhood Home.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

i think its gonna be a great time hope to see alot of you guys out there


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

This is just a singles tournament correct? No 2 man teams? Also i like a lot of the rules that were posted but i think shanty's should be allowed to be closed. You know you gotta have that heater running


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

yes it is a singles tournament. Ill have a few rules an paper for everyone at signin. Shantys are allowed to be closed after fishing time starts at 8:30.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

This is my opinion, and only my opinion...

After fishing the last 4 years on the North American Ice Fishing Circuit Series, I believe you should have one lake to fish and one starting point to fish. After everyone leaves starting point A, you should not be allowed to leave the ice for any reason other than an emergency because if people are allowed to leave the ice to go to other lakes, it only ups the chance for people to cheat. Example- Ice Fisherman A is fishing Rex Lake but he has friends who are not in the tournament fishing North Reservoir and have a good heavy bucket of fish. All he has to do is drive to North Res, pick up the fish and take them to weigh-ins and collect the first place prize. In this day and age, where money is tight, $50-$100 is worth it for people to cheat just to win a tournament. 

I feel its only fair to pick one lake and one starting point and go from there... I'll fish and do whatever- I just dont want someone to get disappointed if cheating is involved.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I really never thought of it that way. I guess cause of the fact that im not a cheater is probably why. Im just guessing that the guys on here wouldnt cheat for personal satisfaction. I guess we will see saturday morning if there are disagreements on where to fish. Maybe it would be better if i pulled north from the list. might be an option.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> This is my opinion, and only my opinion...
> 
> After fishing the last 4 years on the North American Ice Fishing Circuit Series, I believe you should have one lake to fish and one starting point to fish. After everyone leaves starting point A, you should not be allowed to leave the ice for any reason other than an emergency because if people are allowed to leave the ice to go to other lakes, it only ups the chance for people to cheat. Example- Ice Fisherman A is fishing Rex Lake but he has friends who are not in the tournament fishing North Reservoir and have a good heavy bucket of fish. All he has to do is drive to North Res, pick up the fish and take them to weigh-ins and collect the first place prize. In this day and age, where money is tight, $50-$100 is worth it for people to cheat just to win a tournament.
> 
> I feel its only fair to pick one lake and one starting point and go from there... I'll fish and do whatever- I just dont want someone to get disappointed if cheating is involved.


this is not some pro turney i thought it was for some good fun sounds like you are makeing it some big time thing with a huge payout ill be there and i dont care if its open to all portagelakes which i have seen done before with no problems at all. i think its a great way to spend a day and maybe win some money


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

WalleyeFreak said:


> I was thinking total weight of 20 fish. Gills need to be at least 7 inches, crappie at least 9 inches and perch 7 inches. I just had one guy drop out on me. He was helping me set this up. If anyone else has any suggestions for rules or anything feel free to bring them up.


bobberbucket he asked for rules and suggestions so thats what i sent him. I'm Not trying to make this some huge pro tourney but when money is involved cheating increases.I'm thinking your like me when comes to ice fishing, I'll be happy just to be out and if you need my 5$ that badly you can have it. I would rather meet and fish with fellow ogfers than be spread across the lake, thats just me though.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

WalleyeFreak said:


> There is multiple access points for rex and turkeyfoot. I figure most of the guys will fish rex anyways since there are more points of access.


I know I'm not the most knowledgeable but where are all these public access points? I'm not aware of any on Rex. On Turkeyfoot, I know about two, Old State Park ramp and New State Park ramp. I don't believe the New State Park Ramp is plowed at all in winter. It was buried under a foot of snow Wed. Old State Park ramp was still in that same condition today. There are a few spaces at Dusty's Landing but that's not really public.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

There is access to Rex from Craftsman Park. Ive parked there many times and fished with no problems. Ive talked to the people that run the campground and they said its fine to park there as long as people dont leave trash. If not North has many access points and tons of structure.


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

the new state park was plowed thurs. but they are having a polarbear swim there on sat.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont see why we couldnt park there tomorrow anyways. we will be fishing before they people show up for the polar bear swim. anyways ill see everyone there at 7:30 am. I think it will be a good turnout.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

see everyone there i think its gonna be a great day:F


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Bobberbucket and I would like to put together a night fishing tournament. After fishing yesterday and seeing hundreds of gills and many crappies on my camera and not getting bites like we thought we would. My fingers hurt from tying on new pinmins. We prefished there 2 times before the tourney and the bite was no different than yesterday. Anytime between 7 am and 7 pm the fish just dont want to bite. The fish would come right up to the bait and just look at it and swim away. Very frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Id like to hear any ideas for dates of a night tournament from everyone.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Tourney Results??? Pics???


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

anyone catch anything?? who won?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

jiggin'fool said:


> anyone catch anything?? who won?


o i caught some fish but not till noon and then they were about 4 inches just could not get the big ones to hit but they were all over the camrea walleyefreak was the winner it was a good time but the bite was awful looking to do it again soon


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

i won the tourney with 9 fish. 8 gills and 1 crappie. out of the three lakes i had open to fish Turkeyfoot produce the best results. it was alot of fishing for very few fish. No fish worth taking pics of. i think that 3 days of fishing on my spot and seeing all those fish on cam gave me the conclusion that it must be a night bite. Im gonna try out my spot one night this week.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow... I'm really suprised the catch wasnt any better... especially Turketfoot. BTW..How many guys entered the tourney?


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i came to the weigh in to see the results. only 6 or 7 entered and not everyone showed up at the end for the weigh in. there were not many fish in buckets when i got there. 

James


----------



## gator bait (Jan 26, 2010)

i would like to get a lil tourny going 20 bucks a head sounds good


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

it was nice to meet everyone at the tournament. I had a good time until the fishing started, slow day- was all over Rex and North Reservoir- caught a ton of 4-6 inch gills and perch with only 4 keeper gills. Figured with 4 fish that I was fishing for last place so between my nagging wife and my oldest son's basketball game, I left at 3:45 and headed home. would love to do this again sometime. again- nice to meet everyone.


----------



## booky (Oct 23, 2007)

What if next tourney was say 3pm to midnight since the bite is most favorable in the evening? Have sign up at 2 and then get goin. Plus i think 5 or 10 a head is better than 20. Why go up in price ?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

mousejam515 said:


> i came to the weigh in to see the results. only 6 or 7 entered and not everyone showed up at the end for the weigh in. there were not many fish in buckets when i got there.
> 
> James


you should have been fishing you could have beat me lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

********** said:


> i would like to get a lil tourny going 20 bucks a head sounds good


20 bucks good luck lmao


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

im thinking of having another tournament not this weekend but the weekend after that. Maybe have it at Nimisila. Sound good to everyone.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

sounds good to me let me know details


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

WalleyeFreak said:


> im thinking of having another tournament not this weekend but the weekend after that. Maybe have it at Nimisila. Sound good to everyone.


are we gonna do this i can print the flyers if you give me a date


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

We have a date, the tournement is going to be on saturday March 6th. Registration is at the Fishermans Shack at 7:30 am. We are only fishing one lake this time and it is Nimisila. Same as before $5 ahead, pan fish only! Fishing starts at 8 am and weigh in is at 6:00pm. It is going to be a great time and I hope to see you all there!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I am a Dumb***. dropped my phone right down the hole last night. Glad in have insurance. Im in for the tourney this weekend. Lets have a good turnout and catch some fish. Thinking about adding a prize for a special catch. (walleye)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

walleye freak can you start a new thread on the new tourney? i think people might get confused


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

\Tournament date is Saturday March 6. Signup is at 7:30 at the fishermans shack.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

hey i think its gonna be nice and warm saturday the bite should be good with the nice weather i hope


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Panfish tournament at Nimisila this Saturday! 3.6.10 
- Signup starts at 7:30 am at the fisherman's shack 
- Fishing starts at 8:00 am and weigh in is at 6:00 pm. 
- Tournament is on Nimisila Res
- Twenty fish weigh in : crappie, perch and blue gill
- crappie must be 9 inches, perch and blue gill must be 6 inches or larger to qualify
- five dollars per person and the winner takes all 
- you may not fish within ten feet of another competitor unless you are in the same shelter. 
- you may fish with or without a shelter.
- any hole is open to fishing as long as you maintain the ten foot rule. 
those who are late by ten minutes will be docked 1/2 lb per ten minutes. After 20 mins you will be disqualified. remember to be off the ice at 5:30 pm in order to be at weigh in at 6:00 pm. 

Hope to see all of you there! :G


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

10hrs! Is this a fishing contest or a bladder endurance test! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

EJH said:


> 10hrs! Is this a fishing contest or a bladder endurance test! LOL


its the ironman of fishing   got to use the ice while it last's


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

So is it a go?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey bobberbucket are we aloud to fish with a partner? if so do we just pay 10$ for the team. thanks sean


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> Hey bobberbucket are we aloud to fish with a partner? if so do we just pay 10$ for the team. thanks sean


that would be fine but the team can only have 20 fish i was at nimi a few times week and the bite has been great


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

EJH said:


> So is it a go?


its on


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

I got some spots to fish tomorrow. Hope to see some of you guys there in the morning.

James


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

how thick is the ice ? any bad spots to stay away from? oh and last thing, will you fill in your best gps cords.--- -- ---- ----- ----- ---- i hate walking to much so only send good ones. thanks see ya in the a.m.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

the gps cords thing was a joke!!!!!! Did i scare you guys off lol


----------

